# Artic Cat UTX 700 with Snowdogg Vplow and Vbox 3/4 yard spreader



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

170 hour with cab. No heater. Everything works, always stored inside, minimal use maybe 3 hours plowing. Never salted with, as the lot that it was on had walkways salted with trucks. Dumped account, and downsizing. $20K located in central Pa.


----------

